# Need Help!!



## delirous26 (Aug 18, 2007)

Im trying to make some nice legs for a project but what i need for a router bit cannot find it.What i need is this bit i found in the work shop but what in the world is a draw line bit and where can you find it.any help :'(


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT-RB52-
http://www.swords.com.sg/ProductCatalogue.asp?Rnum=6721&Code=98


----------

